# Starting issue



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I have a 2004 350 Honda Rancher ES. Been a great unit for me. Ive recently develeoped a starting issue. I replaced the brushes in starter and it worked fine for a season. Got it outta storage and used it a bit and parked it. Went to start again and the solenoid just clicks. So, i thought battery, but found it hard to believe because it was new. So made sure it was charged, had it load tested and it checked out fine. So, i thought maybe the solenoid is not letting power out. But before i wen that route i thought id hook a wire from the battery to the hot side of the starter to see if itll turn over, which it did not. So, im thinking the starter is the issue once again. Im thinking im gonna tear it down and see what it looks like and if the brushes are worn out already im thinking a new starter is in order.

I havent tore it apart yet, but thought id ask what you all thought. Thanks


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Remove starter and bench test it before tearing it down. Also check all grounding points to make sure you have a good ground.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Grounds are often over looked and a good place to start before tearing stuff apart.

Does it have any other type of backup starting method, ae: kick or pull start? Just wondering if the engine turns over? I had snowmobile that one of the carbs/float stuck on and had hydro-locked the engine. Darn lucky I found it before I bent or broke something trying to get it started! 

I've taken apart and cleaned many starters without the need to replace anything, corrosion build ups on bushings, brushes and armatures are not at all uncommon.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I can recheck the grounds again, but i dont believe their the issue. But, like mentioned with electronics, almost always the source of all evil.

As far as the motor, it runs excellent. It starts very easy with the pull start. Usually on the first pull. Everything works great on this machine, just not the electric start.

Maybe ill rip it out tomorrow and try the bench test if i dont find anything alarming on the grounds. Thanks for the imput.


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

Put machine in neutral, turn the key on, take two screwdrivers and cross the two wires coming off the starter selinoid. Put one screwdriver on one wire (at the bolt where it connects to the selinoid) put the other screwdriver on the other wire/bolt and touch them together. It will spark alittle but won't hurt anything. When you do this, your starter will start turning over. If it doesn't, it's the starter. If it does turn over, it's the selinoid not sending juice to the starter, so the selinoid is bad. This should help you figure out which one you need.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I didnt do much today other than clean the shop a bit and tune my new goose call.:lol: Ill get it out tomorrow and cross the solenoid. Id rather have it a solenoid than the starter. A hell of allot easier to change!!!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Well, i finally got around to the quad today. Crossed the solenoid like suggested. No sparks when i touched the screw drivers together and the starter didnt turn over. Battery is charged, so im thinking its the starter.

Next question, i put brushes in this once. Should i try it again or just forgo that and put a new starter in there.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I would get a new one


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yep, it's the starter. I've rebuilt quite a few of them, but if you want it to be dependable, especially wintertime on the bay, go with a new starter. It will cost more, but you won't have to worry about it, and in my opinion, that's worth the extra money.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Called the dealership, $120 for a new one. A small price to pay for reliability. Im gonna tear the other one down and check it out and probably put a set of brushes in it and see if itll go. If so, ill put it on the shelf. Will be a back up if i should need another one or one of my buddies since we run the same machine.


----------



## laslow (Oct 3, 2008)

Whether its a starter or an alternator, I personally have them rebuilt over buying new. Usually its around $60-$70 for rebuild, but they use better quality replacement parts than the manufacturer puts in their new ones. I've had great results taking this route.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------

